# Can an iphone app deliver a quality recording for dslr video?



## bahner (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello all,

Ive joined this forum in search of some help with a school project. I'm currently in my last semester at business school and have been assigned to a senior project for a company that has developed an application for the iPhone that records at 48kHz. The only problem is that I don't know anything about recording haha. I do however have an interest in photography and making video's with my Nikon D3100 so I thought I could pick your brains for some information on improving the audio recording capabilities for my camera for less than $100.

About the app: It records at 48kHz. You can title recordings before making them. It offers EQ presets for gain, highs, mids, and lows. There is an auxiliary cord you can use to attach the phone to a mic to make recordings. You can get a recording and send it to an FTP site or email it and then drop it into a timeline in an editing system with out having to make any conversions. I'm not aware of any other apps like it that offer such a high kHz recording option.


*Does or has anyone here used an iPhone app to record audio while shooting DSLR video? 
*If so, what were the pros and cons to using the app? 
*If not, would you be interested in an app that can record at 48kHZ? 
*What do I need to know about recording to understand where this product stands with people who are looking for top quality recording for their DSLR cameras? 
*What are my next best options price wise (sub $100) for getting a quality recording?

I don't want to seem as though I'm marketing to you so Ill leave the company and product names out. Ive joined a number of forums to hopefully learn a bit about this topic in a short time period. Ive got my newb flame suit on so any and all feedback would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2012)

Why record at 48kHZ, an ultrasonic frquency humans can't hear unless bone conduction is used to transmit the sound? However, you might want to note that some have proposed that ultrasonic signals resonate the brain and are actually modulated down to frequencies that the cochlea (the auditory portion of the inner ear) can then detect.

Normal human hearing ranges between 20 Hz and 20 kHz.[SUP]http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/#cite_note-4[/SUP]


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 31, 2012)

Methinks 48khz is the sampling frequency.


----------



## bahner (Mar 31, 2012)

> Why record at 48kHZ, an ultrasonic frquency humans can't hear unless bone conduction is used to transmit the sound





> Methinks 48khz is the sampling frequency.



Correct Mrgiggls, I meant the sampling frequency is 48kHz. Sorry for the confusion. Like I said, this is pretty new to me haha

Does anyone have any experience with using iPhone recording apps while filming?

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 1, 2012)

KmH said:


> Why record at 48kHZ



Nyquist-Shannon sampling theorem. 


Can the iPhone go any higher? There's little benefit to sampling at 48kHz over 44.1kHz, but 96kHz would help a lot in post processing.


----------



## bahner (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I should ask what photographers who shoot video with their cameras look for in recording devices? 
What is the best and least expensive way to improve audio quality for a DSLR camera? 
Do you use additional mics for the camera or use a seperate recorder?


----------



## banderson (Apr 2, 2012)

Garbz said:
			
		

> Nyquist-Shannon sampling theorem.
> 
> Can the iPhone go any higher? There's little benefit to sampling at 48kHz over 44.1kHz, but 96kHz would help a lot in post processing.



The other thing is- even if it CAN record at 48, it comes down to the quality of the mic on the phone itself. Similar to the relation between mp and optic quality. You could always get an external mic for the dslr. I don't know tons about the camera you have but I would image there is an external mic jack if it records video.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 3, 2012)

No my point came down to the same thing as a RAW vs JPEG debate. The quality of the microphone is fixed. It won't sound any better at 96KHz than at 44.1KHz. However you have significantly more scope for post processing at higher sampling rates, so my point was crank that baby up to 11. If you're going to release an app for the iPhone try and go all out.


----------



## banderson (Apr 3, 2012)

Right, and I shoot raw for that very reason lol For OP's 100 dollar budget though, I'd say get a mic and run it straight into the camera. that way they don't have to worry about matching audio to video in PP.


----------



## adichiru (Apr 3, 2012)

An iPhone may be many things but it is definitely not a recording device.

It's an interesting idea but I see no reason to try to use an iPhone or any other phone/smart phone etc. to do that.
You will not get quality sound from iPhone because it was not built for that. Even if Apple has their way of brain washing masses, individuals should know better (I used "should"!).

I assume you are looking for convenience of not carrying around a mic, but as always, you have to pay for convenience, in this case you pay in quality.

I know people saying you never need a tripod because they hate to carry it. If photography or videography is not that important for one to not be bother by carrying stuff necessary for the best results possible (that they can afford) why bother at all in the first place?

Creating an app may be a good idea but software is limited and it relies on hardware in this case, so so other limits come into play.


----------



## banderson (Apr 3, 2012)

adichiru said:


> An iPhone may be many things but it is definitely not a recording device.
> 
> It's an interesting idea but I see no reason to try to use an iPhone or any other phone/smart phone etc. to do that.
> You will not get quality sound from iPhone because it was not built for that. Even if Apple has their way of brain washing masses, individuals should know better (I used "should"!).
> ...



agreed. However- one can actually pick up a shoe-mount mic at right around that price. It may not be pro quality but it sure beats the iPhone/internal camera mic


----------



## bahner (Apr 4, 2012)

> However you have significantly more scope for post processing at higher  sampling rates, so my point was crank that baby up to 11. If you're  going to release an app for the iPhone try and go all out.


I believe that to be the reason that they use a 48kHz sampling rate. The app was initially developed for field reporters for CNN and they needed that sample rate for processing. 


> I assume you are looking for convenience of not carrying around a mic,  but as always, you have to pay for convenience, in this case you pay in  quality.
> I know people saying you never need a tripod because they hate to carry  it. If photography or videography is not that important for one to not  be bother by carrying stuff necessary for the best results possible  (that they can afford) why bother at all in the first place?


I agree however I don't think that the app was created to replace higher quality recorders but rather to offer a "plan b" if somebody doesn't happen to have their equipment with them and needs to get or has an opportunity to get a good quality recording. I suppose it can then offer the not-so-diehard photographers and videographers a good quality recorder in a product that they already own and surely have nearby at all times.



> The other thing is- even if it CAN record at 48, it comes down to the  quality of the mic on the phone itself. Similar to the relation between  mp and optic quality. You could always get an external mic for the dslr.  I don't know tons about the camera you have but I would image there is  an external mic jack if it records video.


The mic that's in the iphone will work but there is an auxiliary cable  that the company sells that allows you to use a different or better  microphone that is better for your recording needs. The app also has EQ  settings for hi,low, and gain so you can dial in the mic of your  choice...although the phone doesn't offer phantom power so that limits  your mic options to a certain level of performance. The cord also has a  headphone jack in it that allows you to listen to the playback without  unplugging the mic.


----------



## bahner (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually just found this video about the app in question as well as a kinda DIY with using your phone for audio recording while shooting film and how to edit them. Both videos are informational but the second one is a little on the long side...











Your thoughts?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 4, 2012)

banderson said:


> Right, and I shoot raw for that very reason lol For OP's 100 dollar budget though, I'd say get a mic and run it straight into the camera. that way they don't have to worry about matching audio to video in PP.



Some DSLRs use AGC, which is automatic audio gain. It basically means that the camera cranks up the gain in quiet environments automatically in an attempt to pick up any sound when the sound levels appear to be too low. This feature can not be turned off in several lower-end and even some mid-range cameras.

Some people choose to record sound separately and combine it with video in post so that they have complete control over the audio.


----------



## banderson (Apr 5, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > Right, and I shoot raw for that very reason lol For OP's 100 dollar budget though, I'd say get a mic and run it straight into the camera. that way they don't have to worry about matching audio to video in PP.
> ...



EW. lol Nice catch. Thanks! I was not aware of that.

EDIT: However: If OP has any kind of audio editing software, they could always automate the track levels in audio PP.


----------



## bahner (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys!



> Some people choose to record sound separately and combine it with video  in post so that they have complete control over the audio.





> If OP has any kind of audio editing software, they could always automate the track levels in audio PP.



Would you guys say that this is an opportunity for this app?


----------

